# We chose our puppy!



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

We traveled to the breeder's home today and after 3 hours of careful deliberation (there were 19 pups, all beautiful and sweet) we chose a beautiful little boy! He is not quite old enough to come home with us yet, and we are counting down the days. We don't have any boy stuff, all the dog bowls, bedding, and clothes are girly. We have a lot to do to make sure our new addition has everything he needs! Thank you all for your support and encouragement. I'm sure I'll have lots more questions come up!


----------



## ferrari4000 (Mar 11, 2015)

Aww,, he's so cute and adorable. :love5:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Aww congrats Katie! He looks to have similar markings as Bev? How old is he? What a little angel. When can you bring him home? So excited for you 🐶😍puppy breath ahhhhh!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

He's soooooo adorable and fluffy!! I bet he's going to be a good looking dog when he grows up!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! What a gorgeous boy! Take it from me, boys rock. =) You'll have so much fun with him.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Aww congrats Katie! He looks to have similar markings as Bev? How old is he? What a little angel. When can you bring him home? So excited for you 🐶😍puppy breath ahhhhh!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks, everyone! He is mostly white right now, and has silvery strands of hair all through his coat. His ears are a similar color to Beverly's. He has a similar personality too. Very laid back and a bit lazy, lol. The breeder keeps all puppies until they are 10 weeks, but if she thinks she needs to she sometimes keeps them until 12. We are thinking he will be good at 10, so we would get him two weeks from today!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Awww what a cutie! I bet you can't wait to bring him home!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

He's adorable,and a lucky puppy going to a great home


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

Such a cute little guy.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

He's adorable! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Does he have a name yet? Did I miss it?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ohhhh he is so precious! Love him! Yay you must be ecstatic!😍


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


>


aww, I love this pic ! you all look so happy and your new puppy is adorable


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

His name is Bentley! We will have our little Beverly and Bentley. I hope they love each other once he comes home!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh my goodness, he is adorable!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Love Bentley!! <3


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Congrats Katie, Beverly and Bentley!!! How exciting and I love his name. I bet the next two weeks are going to seems like they are taking forever. He is adorable and I look forward to a lot more pictures once he's home.

How did Beverly do with the all those puppies? Was she most attracted to him?


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> Congrats Katie, Beverly and Bentley!!! How exciting and I love his name. I bet the next two weeks are going to seems like they are taking forever. He is adorable and I look forward to a lot more pictures once he's home.
> 
> How did Beverly do with the all those puppies? Was she most attracted to him?


Thank you! These weeks will be forever long! Beverly was pretty overwhelmed with 19 puppies running around. She did sniff Bentley a little though. We chose him because he was so calm. He was content to sleep on us the whole time. The breeder said he has been the most submissive of the litter, and with Beverly having a more timid personality I think they will mesh very well.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Are you overwhelmed with excitement??? I can't wait til baby Bentley comes home, I hope your loading up a nice collection of baby boy things 😍how exciting!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Are you overwhelmed with excitement??? I can't wait til baby Bentley comes home, I hope your loading up a nice collection of baby boy things 😍how exciting!


We can't wait! We are collecting boy stuff as quick as we can, lol!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

He is so cute!


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats on your new puppy, he is adorable!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Only one more week now!


----------



## Pure love (Sep 13, 2014)

Congrats on your new baby boy! He looks adorable. 
He looks a lot like Beverly, is he from the same breeder?
I love the smell of puppy breath lol.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Pure love said:


> Congrats on your new baby boy! He looks adorable.
> He looks a lot like Beverly, is he from the same breeder?
> I love the smell of puppy breath lol.


Thank you! Yes, he is Beverly's cousin from the same breeder. I'm so excited!


----------



## Ellie Huahua (Feb 10, 2015)

Awww how exciting!!! He is so adorable and I can't wait to watch him grow on CP    !!! x x x


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yay Bentley's first tag! You'll have to share with a pic of everything you've collected for him so far. Sooo excited for you. Just don't disappear after you bring him home please. Keep the puppy pics coming 🐶


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

The breeder sent me these today!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

*An update because I am scared.*

Ok guys, I have to be honest. I am freaking out. I have seen this little guy for hours in person and I have a million pictures but in that bottom left one his eyes look funny. This is the only picture that has ever looked like that. I don't even want to ask but, you don't think its hydrocephalus, do you? Bad lighting? I feel like I might cry...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I think he looks normal. Some pups are kinda funky looking when they're this little lol. Kinda like new born babies look better and better the older they get. Ava had huge eyeballs when she was a pup and they seriously looked like they were popping out of socket! She eventually grew into her big eyes and big head! Be sure to discuss your new pups health thoroughly before bringing him home.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> I think he looks normal. Some pups are kinda funky looking when they're this little lol. Kinda like new born babies look better and better the older they get. Ava had huge eyeballs when she was a pup and they seriously looked like they were popping out of socket! She eventually grew into her big eyes and big head! Be sure to discuss your new pups health thoroughly before bringing him home.


That makes me feel better. She has a health guarantee for the first year, and would replace the puppy if something was wrong. But I want that puppy, not a different one. I have read so much about Hydro and got so scared of that photo. That's not what I remember him looking like at all. Scared me really bad!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

He doesn't appear to have the typical hydro look to me. Puppies take a while to be able to fully control their eye muscles, it is a normal part of development.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> That makes me feel better. She has a health guarantee for the first year, and would replace the puppy if something was wrong. But I want that puppy, not a different one. I have read so much about Hydro and got so scared of that photo. That's not what I remember him looking like at all. Scared me really bad!



The health guarantee is a good thing. I'm glad you have that. And your breeder sounds very very responsible and look at how Amazing Beverly turned out. Try not to worry too much. 
I found once I brought Ava home that her breeder just didn't take the best pics lol. Once I started taking my own pics, her eyes never looked like that in them.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> The health guarantee is a good thing. I'm glad you have that. And your breeder sounds very very responsible and look at how Amazing Beverly turned out. Try not to worry too much.
> I found once I brought Ava home that her breeder just didn't take the best pics lol. Once I started taking my own pics, her eyes never looked like that in them.


I think I am just getting myself all worked up. I tend to do that. I'm looking at his forehead, wondering if its too big. But I think he is beautiful. I already loved him! I just really hope it is just a weird angle or something!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I have no experience with encephalitis in chis but......I do know that, like someone else stated, human babies can look pretty weird and seem to grow into their heads, eyes, etc so it's likely true of puppies as well.

But, all in all, I think he's still cute as a button!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I think I am just getting myself all worked up. I tend to do that. I'm looking at his forehead, wondering if its too big. But I think he is beautiful. I already loved him! I just really hope it is just a weird angle or something!



He is a beauty! Once he is home with you, you will be relieved. At least you've gotten to visit your baby. With Ava I only got updates. And I had to wait 2 months for her. She's from Oregon. As soon as her breeder opened her carrier I fell head over heels. And she was much prettier in person. I was just like you, I thought her head was huge and eyes huge, and that she'd looked nothing like the first pics I saw of her online. I'm so happy I have her now. 

What day does Bentley come hm?


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> He doesn't appear to have the typical hydro look to me. Puppies take a while to be able to fully control their eye muscles, it is a normal part of development.


I didn't know that! Thank you so much!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> He is a beauty! Once he is home with you, you will be relieved. At least you've gotten to visit your baby. With Ava I only got updates. And I had to wait 2 months for her. She's from Oregon. As soon as her breeder opened her carrier I fell head over heels. And she was much prettier in person. I was just like you, I thought her head was huge and eyes huge, and that she'd looked nothing like the first pics I saw of her online. I'm so happy I have her now.
> 
> What day does Bentley come hm?


Ava is such a beautiful little Chi. When I first joined the forum and saw you post pictures I showed everyone in my office because she is such a prefect little doll! Bentley comes home Saturday. He will be ten weeks old and is fully weaned! I have everything all ready for him, with the exception of clothes. I just have a sweatshirt and t-shirt so far. He is so small right now, I think I will take him with me to try stuff on.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Ava is such a beautiful little Chi. When I first joined the forum and saw you post pictures I showed everyone in my office because she is such a prefect little doll! Bentley comes home Saturday. He will be ten weeks old and is fully weaned! I have everything all ready for him, with the exception of clothes. I just have a sweatshirt and t-shirt so far. He is so small right now, I think I will take him with me to try stuff on.



Thank you so much! She is such a joy. 
How much does Bentley weigh? I wish I had some tiny little boy clothes here to send you. But I only have tiny girl clothes lol. My little boy is 7 lbs! I'm sure once you have him that several of us may be able to help you figure out sizing and inexpensive fun things to dress him in. In the meantime Ebay ebay eBay lol. It's the first place I go to for tiny clothes whenever I get a puppy. Check out Hop doggie, ruff luv, ruff ruff couture, juicy couture pet supplies. You may be able to find some tiny things for him. Also check pet flys


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=120666206564


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

He doesn't look hydro to me at all, I think he's looks like a healthy little guy!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thank you so much! She is such a joy.
> How much does Bentley weigh? I wish I had some tiny little boy clothes here to send you. But I only have tiny girl clothes lol. My little boy is 7 lbs! I'm sure once you have him that several of us may be able to help you figure out sizing and inexpensive fun things to dress him in. In the meantime Ebay ebay eBay lol. It's the first place I go to for tiny clothes whenever I get a puppy. Check out Hop doggie, ruff luv, ruff ruff couture, juicy couture pet supplies. You may be able to find some tiny things for him. Also check pet flys


Thank you for the tips! Beverly is about 5 to 5 1/2 pounds. Bentley is charting to be 4 1/2, but of course is a little guy right now.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Zorana1125 said:


> He doesn't look hydro to me at all, I think he's looks like a healthy little guy!


Thank you, thank you! Definitely easing my mind!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Here is what I've collected for Bentley so far!









Those clothes won't fit until he is full grown, lol!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Here is what I've collected for Bentley so far!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg! I love everything you got for him so far. And I love his bowl set and place mat. His setup is very warm and cozy looking too. I can't wait til you bring him home 🐶❤.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks! I want him to have a little safe haven for when we are at work. While Beverly was a puppy she had a very similar set-up and it worked really well.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm counting down the days with you! Can't wait til your little man comes home this weekend 😍😊🐶


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'm counting down the days with you! Can't wait til your little man comes home this weekend 😍😊🐶


You are so sweet. Thank you for celebrating with me. Saturday can't get here fast enough for me!


----------



## ferrari4000 (Mar 11, 2015)

LOVE the stuffs you bought him.. The octopus plushie is soo cute! 
This weekend is around the corner, how exciting!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

ferrari4000 said:


> LOVE the stuffs you bought him.. The octopus plushie is soo cute!
> This weekend is around the corner, how exciting!


Thanks! Beverly has an octopus like that one and loves it. They are a set that Martha Stewart had last year. We have them all, crab, shrimp, octopus, whale, maybe another, I can't remember, lol. 

I hope I have a good puppy starter kit there. The crate he will sleep in a night will be delivered today.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

How exciting, the days are numbered now. What a lucky little guy already and he's not even in his new home yet. Love all the stuff you got for him and how lucky you were on finding such cute "boy" themed items.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> How exciting, the days are numbered now. What a lucky little guy already and he's not even in his new home yet. Love all the stuff you got for him and how lucky you were on finding such cute "boy" themed items.


Thank you! I am so amazingly excited!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Thank you! I am so amazingly excited!


How long is it now until you cuddle your new baby?


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> How long is it now until you cuddle your new baby?


11AM this Saturday! So soon now. I can't wait to hug him and kiss his little cheeks!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> 11AM this Saturday! So soon now. I can't wait to hug him and kiss his little cheeks!


Oh, VERY exciting! You must be chomping at the bit!


----------

